# is there some sort of boa morph calculator



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

as above some sort of program where you type two types of morph in and it comes out with the offspring.
cheers 
john


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep...

RFUK 'Genetics section'!:whistling2:

Between Alan1, Ssthisto, Paulh, myself and others I'm sure we can work it out!

Although I'm sure Paulh was developing a programme...maybe pm him?


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

cheers mate i am just thinking about what i want to buy in the future. I also wouldn't mind making a couple of the morphs i want. So some sort of programme would be good.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Although I'm sure Paulh was developing a programme...maybe pm him?


I did write a program, but it was generalized rather than specifically for one species. It was similar to the one at Advanced Genetics Wizard. I don't think it's what the OP wants.


----------



## wanustrikes (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnymoose said:


> as above some sort of program where you type two types of morph in and it comes out with the offspring.
> cheers
> john


check out chad horne reptiles , genetics page not a calculator but hundreds of combos listed


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

paulh said:


> I did write a program, but it was generalized rather than specifically for one species. It was similar to the one at Advanced Genetics Wizard. I don't think it's what the OP wants.





wanustrikes said:


> check out chad horne reptiles , genetics page not a calculator but hundreds of combos listed


cheers i"ll have a look at them both:2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Theres this: I am currently updating it...so if there is any combination you need to know then drop me a PM


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Theres this: I am currently updating it...so if there is any combination you need to know then drop me a PM
> image


I've got a slow connection and had to turn off images.

If that is the hypo, albino, anerythristic chart that is in this forum's Boa genetics and outcomes sticky, help yourself to my 216 mating list at 
three loci


----------

